# Cable adjustments.



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Could someone explain or show the CORRECT adjustment procedure for the drive and auger cables on a HS55. Thanks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Check back in a bit. I'm sure somebody will get you the answer you're looking for.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Do yoj have your owner's manual? If not Honda has them online. Adjustment procedure should be there. I downloaded my honda generator manual so tbey should have blower manuals as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Robert, thanks ever so much. That is just what I needed to know.


----------

